# ONCE AGAIN



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok this is a strange subject/topic that I posted about before and the only answer I got was from Dakota Joe who told me it was anxiety related, and that was it.

Anyways, this morning at around 5 am, I woke up suddenly, but the weird thing was, before I awoke in my dream, I could hear the word Depersonalization being said and my dream felt very strange. So anyways, I woke up, and EVERYTHING seemed either small or far away, granted I am probably half asleep but I was still able to recognize that things did not look right. I went to the bathroom, laid back down, in hopes that it would go away. When I tried to close my eyes, all I saw was like flashing images and weird images. So I kept my eyes open and had lots of what I guess you would call visual static, I also remember seeing maybe black spots or something, I dunno, I was half asleep, So the details are a bit sketchy. I also remember feeling anxious and was breathing kind of weird at one point. I used to get a similar feeling when I was a young child and would have a fever. Now I doubt I had a fever last night, but who knows. Today I feel horrible.

Also, I would like to add that last night, I got into a pretty huge argument with my parents that caused me to have a headache before I went to sleep, the argument also made me anxious.

Anyways, If anyone can give me a good explanation as to what this might be, or what caused it, it would be greatly appreciated. DJ told me it was anxiety related but never really elaborated. It doesn't happen to me all of the time, but it does happen occasionally, and its a very weird & terrifying experience.

I have an appointment with the Psych tommorrow, So I'll probably bring it up with her and see what she says, but any information here would help alot.

Peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

I would also like to add that I just started a new semester at college this week which is messing with my regular sleep patterns and also causing me stress & anxiety.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

> So anyways, I woke up, and EVERYTHING seemed either small or far away


Hi Soul,

Have you ever had derealization along with your depersonalization? This is how the world looks to me 24/7. It may be a temporary thing brought on by this HUGE amount of stressful events occurring in your life.

I have always had only DR except one time when I was stressed beyond my limit and I started feeling the way people here speak of DP. I have always thought I would rather have DR. I feel like me, well unless of course I look in a mirror, but NOTHING "looks" right.

Again, probably an extra bad case of anxiety. By all means, don't start looking to see if things look right.

Hey, Good to hear about the school thing.

t*


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks for the post Terri.

I also think that I have more DR than DP, although things don't look small or far away to the extent that they did last night all of the time.

Im just so confused and feel so horrible right now.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, mine is usually tolerable...now.

High anxiety really makes both of these disorders worse, as you know.

My worst time with DR was when I again was stressed beyond my ability to maintain. I was driving and the road started to "move" and the trees and houses started popping up like in those books you might have had when you were a kid. Totally flipped me out. :shock:

The mind can take you to places you never wanted to go. It can also help you maintain and bring you back. :wink:

Hang tough. I think the worst is over except for your thinking how damn weird it was.

And I think now is when I write
Peace Out.  
t*


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

SB, I think I've replied to you before on this subject? But it sounds to me like you are having episodes of sleep paralysis/ lucid dreaming/ not waking up completely (which I guess might be sleep walking?). I've had sleep paralysis episodes where I will actually wake up but then fall back to sleep and keep going in and out of it to the point where I hear things and see things... it's like dreaming while you're awake. It can be triggered by anxiety like most sleep problems.

I had this a lot for a while and I was able to make it "turn off" once I became aware that is was happening. I would also tell myself before I went to sleep that I would not let it happen, like making a resolution. This may sound odd but it worked. So tonight before you go to sleep try saying to yourself that you're not going to have any more sleep paralysis/ whatever you want to call it. It couldn't hurt, at the very least.

Sorry to hear you're stressed over arguing with your parents.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

I thought sleep paralysis was when, your mind is awake but your body won't wake up and you get sudden feelings of terror and may hear things. Ive had that before to, but last night, I was at least half awake......

Are there different forms of sleep paralysis?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

i think its microphasia or something, it makes things look smaller


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey SB, what did your psych say?


----------



## Lilymoonchild (Jun 18, 2005)

You know, I have a theory which may or may not apply here. So, there are certain parts of your brain that are functioning when you're awake, and parts that are functioning when you're asleep, right? I think, for me anyway, when I'm dp'd, those parts of my brain get all confused about when they should be working. In other words, my brain is confused about when I'm awake and when I'm asleep. I don't know if this applies for everyone, but it definitely does for me. Any way, maybe something like that was going on?


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Last night I kept waking up like every 10-15 minutes during the last 1-2 hours of sleep (between like 6-7:30am). I kept waking up and kinna panicking, looking around the room and it felt really weird, my stomach felt kind of upset, I was sooooo dehydrated and just really anxious. I would force myself back to sleep, only to wake up 10 minutes later. I kept waking up fearing it would be time to get up. It was the worst.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

university girl said:


> Hey SB, what did your psych say?


I have an appointment with her today in a few hours. I just hope she doesn't look at me like I have 5 heads when I describe what happened.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

So I just talked to my father who just saw his therapist and he described this to him and he thought it could be SEIZURE related. Maybe TLE or something of that nature.

Now the first psychiatrist that I ever saw thought this whole thing was SEIZURE related, but that was soon dismissed.

Could it really be seizure related??

Hopefully my Psych today will have some insight


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

this is great, now I have a new set of worries

what if it is really seizure related??? or something worse

Another thing thats making me wonder about that is my mom recently met a woman who's son started using drugs and developed actual SEIZURES and anxiety/depression from the drug use.

Now ive never actually had a seizure, but there are different kinds like Simple Partial Seizures ( what the first psych thought I had) and TLE and what not.

my brain is all f u c k ed up


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Soul, 
I know you've seen me post about this before, but I'll lay it down for you again: what you've experienced is called macropsia and micropsia, the ability for objects to look bigger or smaller, or closer or further away. Along with deja vu, its the most common neurologic manifestation you hear from DPers. I'm telling you man, even if you have an EEG, you should treat this like it is a TLE problem, and it'll help. Doing drugs just lowers the seizure threshold( causes them to occur more easily, although you've always had a tendency to have them, they just happened less frequently) as does stress, and even having the hormones of a teenager will do it as well. These symptoms are just classic of TLE, which is why the therapist brought it up to your Dad, and its just not going to show up without a PET scan, SPECT scan, or a 24 hour EEG (and those are never as good as a SPECT or PET). If I've said it once, I've said it a thousand times - DP and DR are much, much closer to having temporal/parietal lobe seizures than science currently classifies them. This will eventually change. Every other treatment that works is just raising the siezure threshold - but its not treating the root. There is also great evidence that sub-epileptic seizures are associated with migraines and bipolar disorder, and this explains why they all can be treated with anticonvulsants. Dont worry about it Soul. ACT on it. Your brain is doing the same stuff it did a year ago, and it'll keep doing it until you get it treated. You dont have brain damage, you dont have a tumor, and you dont have grand mal seizures.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

I just saw the doctor and told her about what had happened and she is going to order another EEG. She just recieved a copy of my first EEG and told me that the one slight abornamlity that showed up is in the area of my brain that could cause DP/DR symptoms and things of that nature. She said that the EEG showed alot of sensativity in that area in my brain. This had never be explained to me before. Hoepfully I am on the right track now. She also upped the dosage of Celexa to 20 mgs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Homeskooled. Your posts are always filled with good insight. If the EEG doesn't show anything, How would I go about telling/asking the doctor about those other tests???? Do you think she would order them?


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Homeskooled. I am confused. You sound very sure of this TLE thing, and it seems you are speaking as a rule for dp/dr people (meaning you feel TLE underlies most of our problem). Is this true? Are the old schools that balked at TLE still doing it? Is it still debatable? Or is it accepted and confirmed as primary causal of dp/dr?

I ask because I really am ignorant of this in todays time frame, but from what I have gathered (whch is not much) I do not hear this from places like London or Sinai, not with this surety. Are they saying this too?

I still am coming from the time frame of the Doc who told me that TLE is bogus in light of dp/dr, outside of course of true TLE people who do indeed suffer dp like symptoms and lots more.

What is the skinny? I am not doubting here, jsut wondering if this is all consensus or is there still debate over this issue? Hell, I may go get a spect or pet scan myself if I can clear the confusion, but until then I will wait. Thanks.
jft


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

So Homeskooled, I guess this leaves me also confused since I have been doing the "seeing" thing for 15 years now. Should I be going back to the psych and asking about getting a scan ordered? My vision thing does not come in "attacks", it's just there every morning I open my eyes.

p.s. Like jft, I respect your opinion and if this is something I should be doing then I want to.


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

Homeskooled. You are talking with increased surety concerning tle as causal for dp/dr. Are you saying that in a few cases this may be so, or are saying it in general for most of the people on this board? Where are Sinai and London or whoever on this issue? Is there still debate going on concerning the tle and dp issue in the med field or is it at rest? I am confused. I still am remembering the doc saying tle discussion is bogus and am confused about your increased confidence. What are you saying? Are you saying all of us should go get a spect or pet scan?

I say this because if it is true I will be there myself gettting all kinds of scans and taking all kinds of anti convulsants.. But if there is still debate I do not feel comfortable in pursueing this. I mean if London or Sinai or whoever aren't saying "do this tomorrow" it makes me wonder. I only write here because I pick up in many posts folks wondering about this, and I think back about all the confusion and fear (as evidenced in SB's post) in my case about "epilepsy" and the scurrying of many to sign up for thousand of dollars of tests only to turn up negative. This is exactly what Dr. Evan Torch was trying to dispell.

I ask in sincerity because you know your stuff. And I do not deny that Amen or whoever could be right on. I know too that truth and discovery often comes out of other than accepted places. But what I am wondering is where are the rest of med community at? I respect your personal experience and your experience in general, and I do not post here to debate. I am jsut confused, and see others may be as well. thanks.
jft


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

sorry, my computer crashed and my first post did not not make it,or so I thought. So I wrote another. Sorry for the redundancy.
jft


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Jft, Soulbro, and Terri, 
There is *absolutely no consensus and very little research done in the medical community as to what causes DP/DR.* I am really just a lone voice in the wilderness of psychiatry, as is even any psychiatrist advocating psychiatric reform like Dr. Amen. There isnt a consensus that TLE doesnt cause DP/DR, and there isnt a consensus that it does. What we have is such an orphan disease, that using an umbrella term like "consensus" when we really only have 2 or 3 researchers working on our disease is a gross overstatement.

Before I go any further, I want to deal with the fear that surrounds my hypothesis. The kind of epilepsy, or subclinical epileptic activity I speak of, has nothing to do with the images of epilepsy we all have conjured up in our minds. I am not saying that anyone here has _grand or petit mal_ seizures, which are what cause physical symptoms. I'm talking about the kind of seizing that causes restless leg syndrome (although this theory is also under debate), bipolar disorder, and sleepwalking. Complex partial seizures, and somtimes simple partial. And I want to stress, TLE _almost never involves the entire body_. In very clinical cases, a person blanks out, has visions, feels outside of their bodies, changes in mood, deja vu, objects look bigger or smaller (macropsia and micropsia), weird smells, some involuntary movements of the mouth or a leg, or does something odd that they dont remember. There was a case a while back of a man going to the supermarket naked, opening up a can of coke, and running home with it. When he got home, he snapped out of the siezure. Temporal lobe siezures are very tricky to diagnose because they just dont give that many objective clues - sometimes all of the symptoms are only noticed by the person experiencing it. These are very "clinical" cases I'm talking about - ones where the doctor would do an EEG and say "My god, you've got TLE!" because the abnormalities and their symptoms are _overtly obvious_. In between their siezures, these people experience an "interictal behavioural syndrome" because the temporal lobe, even when "calm" is functioning oddly. They will be obsessed with existential issues, philosophy, have grandiosity, depression, unexplainable feelings of rage, strong urges to write and create, strong sexual cravings, frequent deja vu, jamais vu....DP/DR.....the list goes on. Because of this, *in all cases of dissociative disorders and bipolar disorder, the DSM-IV recommends ruling out the possibility of temporal lobe seizures. As a rule of thumb, people with DP/DR or people with horrible mood swings should be checked for the possiblity of siezure activity, per current medical wisdom.*

My theory builds upon this because of my own experience, my being forced to assimilate as much medical knowledge as possible to heal myself (and follow my school major), and because of the latest brain imaging on DP/DR, which wasnt available until after 2000. This includes my own brain scan. Lastly, this is just my gut intuition about the matter, and as such, a good bit of what you think of the theory would rest on how healthy and sound you beleive my intuitions to be. It has been very clear in brain imaging that all people scanned so far have had temporal and/or parietal lobe hypo and hyper metabolic states. If you arent into neurology you wont know this, but this is how neurosurgeons find seizure centers, by scanning a brain using a PET or SPECT and looking for under or overactivity in the lobe. It is usually underactive in the interictal state (between seizures) and overactive in the ictal state (the seizure period). These abnormalities account for personailty or perception differences even when a patient is not "in attack" as they like to say. My own SPECT scan had both under and overactivity in the parietal and temporal lobes, and I had all the symptoms of TLE. So much so that they performed 3 EEGs on me (the cheap, imprecise 10 minute ones). Of course, they were negative. I would love to see the readout now. I expect that given how chewed up my temporal lobes looked on my scan, there would be a noticable abnormality on my brainwave graph, but not "clinical". Not so grossly abnormal that seizure were positively ruled in.

And this is why we are an orphan disease. Just like people with thyroid problems, who complain that thier thyroid is underactive, but are told by their doctors that it isnt outside of the normal limits, that their thyroid isnt "bad enough yet", our temporal and parietal lobes are underactive, but "not bad enough yet". Soulbro has an abnormality, sure, but it can easily be waved aside as a glitch. Nothing significant. This is why I always recommend a functional brainscan. Its definitive. You cant tapdance around it. And the worse your DP or DR is, the worse the scan will look. It will exactly correlate to your symptoms, and they are very visual tools. Your doctor will see a 3d image of your brain. And I dont see a divide between people with drug induced and non-drug induced DP/DR (which seems to be backed up by the NODID study). They all have usually had 2 or 3 temporal lobe symptoms since they were young - unusually worried about existential and philosophical problems at a young age, and the most usual thing I hear - seeing objects getting bigger and smaller while they laid in bed at night, or feeling that they got bigger or smaller (called Alice in Wonderland syndrome). For many people, the most TLE seizures happen while asleep. When they do drugs (usually marijuana, ecstasy, or to a lesser extent, LSD) they agitate the already sensitive lobe, lower thier seizure threshold, and increase the abnormal firing. Then when they have the subclinical attacks , whether at night or during the day (and I think that these account for the perceptual "waves" that people will say sweep over them, and the out of body experiences they will say they've had), they increase the interictal symptoms as well, which happen due to underactivity, while the "waves" signal a period of overactivity. I only draw the line between these people and some people with HPPD, and the "burnt out" DPers we sometimes get. The people who seem to have depressive symptoms, either from clinical depression, medical problems, or using too many drugs. Their posts are usually short, fragmented, and they complain of lack of drive, awful memories, fading, etc....They may have temporal lobe complications, but I think that they usually are suffering from a deep biological depression that would respond to abstinence from drugs, good nutrition, B vitamins, Omega 3s, and perhaps an antidepressant. And sometimes I think people on here have temporal lobe involvement from a head injury. Overall, however, I think both drug induced and non-drug induced cases are _*genetic DPers*_.

For head injured DPers, almost all drug induced (*especially marijuana*), and the non-drug induced cases, I very strongly recommend getting a scan for your own state of mind, so you can stop running around in circles trying to fight a demon you cant see and cant classify. Once you get one, it really clears the murky waters. But if you can muster up enough faith, or your just plain impatient, the next best thing is just to talk about it in this way with your doctor, and ask for an anticonvulsant therapy. I think Lamictal and Klonopin are the top picks, followed by Neurontin, Tegretol, and after speaking with the Amen Clinic on the phone a couple of days ago, they're really recommending Topomax right now. I dont recommed being on ANY antidepressant, as it just increases the erratic firing by stimulating it falsely. Add one _after_ you get the lobe settled down on an anticonvulsant. And like I've said previously, using breathing techniques, and therapy are great ways to help you heal, but I think you need to treat the root of the problem first.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you very much for taking the time involved to make that post very clear, Homeskooled. You are much appreciated.

t*


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Homeskooled. Thanks so much for the detailed insight. I have been talkin to SoulBro alot about this and tryin to figure out if we might have this. 
When I was about 11-12 years old, I tumbled/rolled down one of the highest sand dunes in the country in Michigan. From top to bottom. And it is extremely huge. I kinna blacked out for a little bit, but nothing major. About two-three years after that I started experiencing a little DP. I have always wondered if this may have caused some problems. About 2-3 years ago, the doc I was seeing at the time suggested I get a CAT scan on my brain. But it didn't come up with anything. If you could, could you explain what I should say to my current psychiatrist in order to tell him what tests I want done and why I feel I should get them done. Basically my psych thinks I suffer from this horrible depression/anxiety and DP because of the way I think and process my thoughts. But I beg to differ and would like to take another step towards looking at something else. Can you give me suggestions on how to approach him? He's still a resident in med school, so he isn't super experienced. Thanks again.

Kelson


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Homeskooled, your post makes alot of sense. Similar to Kelson, when I was about 5, I fell off of a railing, hit my head on concrete and was knocked out for a short period of time. I have no idea if that has anything to do with this, but it could. Also, I do have a history of marijuana abuse and so forth, and I really think thats a factor in this whole thing. How do I approach my Psychiatrist about getting one of these other scans done? I know she is going to order an EEG, but I was just talking with my father and he said it may make more sense to get one of these other tests done instead.

I really want to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Home, Im gonna first show your post to my mom and than hopefully have her talk to my Psychiatrist about getting one of these scans done instead of an EEG.

thanks for the post


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm glad you guys are catching onto what I'm saying. I used to try to be quiet and diplomatic about these theories, and even in real life, I usually dont give my take on a subject unless asked. It just seems vain to me otherwise. But lately I've thought that maybe I should start putting my thought processes down on paper - explain why I think what I do. And I think that some of my theories on certain subjects are truly unique to me, and may benefit others.

Kelson, I strongly suggest that you bring in my post and paraphrase it. There is also something called mild traumatic brain injury, and a medical buzzword your doctor might know called post concussive disorder. Talk to him about how you beleive it may have caused some temporal lobe involvement, lead into the DP/DR, then lead into Dr. Amen, brain imaging, and anticonvulsant therapy. If you can get him to order a functional brain scan, great. By that I mean a PET or a SPECT. Most of you wont be able to convince them. They'll want to send you to a specialist, they'll balk at the costs, etc...This is why I usually just cut to the chase and tell you guys to ask for the treatment. I'm trying to save everybody aggravation.If you do successfully talk him into it, and you dont live in the UK, you may have to pay for it yourself. But it IS worth it. A SPECT scan usually runs about 1,500, but thats a cheap price to pay for a life. You spend more on an apartment, a car, or college. For that matter highschool....If he says no, say okay. Say it wont hurt to try these meds. Research has shown that a) they work for DP/DR (lamictal) b) they are recommended to control mood disorders c) they are readily available and fairly inexpensive and d) they will also work for the TLE hypothesis. Your killing four birds with one stone. Of course, the best way is usually the most thorough, so get the scan if you can. Its important for DPers in general, and its important for you and your doctor to have an objective cause to pinpoint. If you guys can, I recommend finding the closest Amen clinic to your area. They have them in California, Washington state, and Virginia near DC. There is also a lesser known doctor in Florida as well. I flew from Pennsylvania to Calfornia to get mine done, and paid for hotel, airfare, scan, and doctor's visit out of pocket. But it was worth it. And he deals with and talks about many of his patients with psychiatric problems from head injuries. Heck, many people with epilepsy first trigger it with a head injury. All of this stuff is intertwined together. Buy a couple of his books and you'll understand this stuff- and yourself - so much better.

And to add one more thing to my hypothesis - Terri, if you experience only DR, I would expect more parietal lobe abnormalities than temporal lobe, as it processes your vision and makes it 3d. If it isnt working correctly, your vision remains 2d, flat and unreal. Soul and Kelson remind me of people with both temporal and parietal lobe symptoms. Of course, they usually occur in tandem. There is something called temporal-parietal siezures. Oddly enough, those two lobes are known for being implicated together in seizure disorders.

http://www.amenclinic.com

Use this link to locate a clinic if your doctor is unwilling to cooperate and you feel strongly enough about all of this. I would recommend a 24hr. eeg, but even that wont be as good as a brain scan. _That_ is the end all be all of tests, and the end all be all of psychiatry. IMHO.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Homeskooled another good post and the ironic thing is, the first psychiatrist that I ever saw, thought that I may be suffering from Simple Partial Seizures and put me on Tegretol. I only stayed on it for a short time because I didn't like the side effects. He also ordered the first EEG which did have that one SPIKE which was said to be inconclusive and insignificant. Almost EVERYONE on this website dismissed the Seizure theory :roll: ...................

Im starting to think Homeskooled may be correct.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Funny thing is, I've been saying it for 2 years now. Why has there been so little done? Has it been the way I phrase it, not saying it enough, or just general resistance to such a concrete way to diagnose and treat the disorder? I cant quite figure it out. I proposed a treatment for porphyria on the porphyria webgroup, and I'm using it now, and it met with alot of resistance too. To be quite honest, I was moderated for proposing it and encouraging others to give it a shot. Yeah, kind of ironic, isnt it? But then again, untreated porphyria WILL make you tempermental, and sometimes just plain old mental, so I give their group alot of latitude. Its just uncannily weird that this happens on rare disease websites whenever I propose a new idea, or a new take on an old one...although its probably the same problem ALL new ideas run into. They just go against the grain of accepted thought, or they wouldnt be new ideas.Resistance to change. Its like deja vu for me on these two sites - although not the DP kind, of course.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## dpdpaulson (Dec 30, 2005)

Homeskoold,

Thanks for the suggested theory, I'm already in California, but unfortunately a starving student who can't afford a brainscan. What I've been looking for though is a comprehensive approach.

I think you had said that drugs, stress, and panic lower the threshold for the attack by disturbing the sensitive area. Then this would also correlate with the theory that DP is the result of a sensitized mind, exhausted from worry and anxiety. There would be a genetic or biological predisposition exacerbated by situational factors. So the people who have gotten over this through distraction, acceptance, therapy, etc. have lowered their anxiety which raised the threshold for an attack.

The reason this is starting to make sense to me is that I've noticed lately I'm not always full blown DP. It happens under stress, social stress, work stress, school stress. And it has happened episodically in the same situations before I ever took LSD.

Nowadays, in between "attacks", or spikes in DP, my brain just feels tired, which would correlate with underactivity I presume. It also goes along with the ole' Claire Weeks theory of a tired sensitized mind. My point is that both theories could overlap very easily.

I have very limited medical insurance (catastrophic basically) so i can't go throwing money around out of pocket trying cocktails of anti-convulsants until I find one that works. But my university does offer counseling and maybe I can get some cognitive behavioral therapy to reduce the anxiety and raise the threshold for an attack, get this thing into remission. I do agree that having a label on this thing would really help curb the obsession and rumination. Maybe this summer I can save up for a scan, seems like a silly summer goal, but if I mow enough lawns? How bout a bake sale, or a DP car wash!

Thanks for the posts,

Greg


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Greg, 
Yes, stress and drugs are both triggers for epilepsy and DP attacks. Panic is not. In my opinion, panic is a product of DP that will go away when the DP is under control. In a way, yes, stress sensitizes your mind. It floods the brain in unhealthy natural chmeicals that make an already unhealthy area unhealthier. You cannot, however, feel under or overactivity in specific lobes. These areas are far too small and precise. CBT and DBT are both good therapies, but I dont think that alone they will help your DP to subside. The only techniques that have been shown to help patients control their seizures are breathing techniques, and they usually remain on a medicine while using it, just at a lower dose. There is definitely an overlap in these theories, but they do not all encourage the same approach or cause. I think that it is very important to define the illness, its cause, and _exactly_ what treatment options (and why) will put it into remission. Most TLE patients cannot control their seizures with breathing techniques alone, and neither have most DP patients been able to put their DP into remission using breathing techniques alone. As I said in another recent post, many things can change the chemistry of the brain and the frequency of misfirings. Hormones, aging, and the X factor - the unknown. Because of this, I beleive that many remissions of DP are misattributed to something the person has done, when in reality it is simply nature taking its course. So I feel it important to focus in on the source of the problem and to treat it ruthlessly and accurately.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------

